# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  EVALA 5 KILA

## STARAKI_ed

ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΩ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΟΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ 58 ΚΙΛΑ ΜΕ ΥΨΟΣ 1,73. ΚΑΙ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ 5 ΚΙΛΑ ΠΑΝΩ! ΔΗΛΑΔΗ 63..ΕΧΩ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΒΛΗΘΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ, ΠΕΡΥΣΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ 58 ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ..ΤΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΤΡΩΓΑ ΠΟΛΥ...ΤΩΡΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ Ο,ΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΝ ΟΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ. ΕΧΑΣΑ ΜΙΣΟ ΚΙΛΟ ΣΕ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ 5 ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΜΕ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΑΛΛΟ 1, ΖΥΓΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ + 1. ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΙΣΧΥΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ.ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΖΥΓΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΦΑΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΦΟΒΕΡΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ. ΕΙΧΑ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΘΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΙΣ 9 ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ ΔΗΛ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΤΗΡΗΣΩ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ. ΣΥΝ ΤΟΙΣ ΑΛΛΟΙΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΣΙΧΑΜΕΡΗ, ΤΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ, ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΕΣΩΡΟΥΧΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΒΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ 5 ΚΙΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΑ...ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΛΑΜΑΤΑ. ΦΟΡΑΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΦΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΜΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΧΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ...ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΘΕΑ ΣΤΑ 58 ΚΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ 5 ΒΡΩΜΟΚΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΤΣΙΚΩΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## STARAKI_ed

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΤΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ...ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ..
ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΨΩ , ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ, ΟΤΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΩ. ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ, ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ.

----------


## Ciciliana

staraki, είσαι 10 κιλά κάτω απ'το ύψος σου...
είσαι κουκλάρα!! και 1,73!!
τα κιλά που ήσουν ήταν πλύ λίγα για το ύψος σου.
και τωρα θεα θα είσαι!!

είχες κάποιο πρόβλημα διατροφικό ή κάνω λάθος?? σορρυ που ρωτάω έτσι χτυπητές ερωτήσεις.

----------


## Ciciliana

βρε σταράκι!!!!! τι να αυτοκτονήσεις??
μη λές τέτοια πράγματα..

----------


## absolute

σταρακι welcome back!!!βρε μη στεναχωριεσαι και παλι τα κιλα σου ειναι ιδανικα!!!καταλαβαινω βεβαια πως εσυ εχεις αλλα σχεδια-προτυπα στο κεφαλι σου αλλα μην αγχωνεσαι, παρτο χαλαρα και 1 κιλο να χανεις το μηνα(δηλ χωρις πιεση και με ΜΟΝΙΜΟ αποτελεσμα) παλι μια χαρα θα εισαι!

----------


## STARAKI_ed

perysi tetoio kairo imoun 60 kila kai meta mesa apo diafores faseis pou perasa eftasa to martio na zygizo 57 kai ton maio 56. meta egina pali 57 kai imoun ekei kai to kalokairi evala kai ena kilo kai egina 58. kai imoun euxaristimeni alla poy agxomeni mipos paxyno, einai o megalyteros fovos mou kai auti ti stigmi ton viono sto petsi mou. den adexo. thelo na gino pali 58 alla den ginomai!!! einai geloio mesa se 5 meres na thelo na me deixnei kateutheian ena kilo kato, oute vdomada den perase kai zygizomai oopote na nai alla fovamai....kai niotho ta boutia mou xodra. giati olos pewriergos den paxyna se olo to soma mou. mono gyro apo ta boutia kai sta "plaina" mou. diladi otan paliotera imoun 63 den imoun etsi imoun poly pio paxouli, ayto den ksero pos ginetai...kai zo me ton efialti oti den ta xaso..

----------


## absolute

ψυχραιμια πανω απο ολα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
και εγω πριν λιγο καιρο εφτασα τα 57 απο τα 50 και επαθα σοκ,οσο τα εβλεπα να ανεβαινουν τοσο πιο πολυ συγχιζομουν και αυτο στην ουσια με αγχωνε και μου εδενε τα χερια...δεν μπορουσα να το ελεγξω λεμε!απο το 50 στο 53 και αγχος και φαι και ολο αυτο το πανηγυρι, το γνωστο...

μετα που συνηδειτοποιησα καποια πραγματακια αποφασισα στιγμιαια να ξανα προσπαθησω,βαζοντας εφικτους στοχους ωστε να τους πιασω...φυσικα παντα ειμαι διαρκως με την αμφιβολια για το αν θα τα καταφερω αλλα αυτο το απλο που θελω να σου πω ειναι μην κανεις σπασμοδικες κινησεις γιατι παντα γυριζουν μπουμερανγκ!

----------


## STARAKI_ed

kano austiri diaita xoris vevaia na ginomai ypervoliki kai exo stoxo na xano peripou ena kilo ti vdomada...arxes flevari diladi na eimai kai pali 58.,,elpizo na leitourgisei olo auto, giati tosi prospatheia pou kano kai somatika kai psyxika me exei kourasei kai thelo toulaxiston na do apotelesmata na paro kouragio....allios pos tha synexiso>/? pados eimai poly apelpismeni kai exo apomonothei apo olous kai apo ola kai eimai kai syberiferomai kai poly asxima sto agori moy pou mou leei na min kano diaita giati den thelei alla ego den akouo kai tou fonazo kai klaio kai sto kapaki mou zitaei kai sygnomi eno ksero oti ftaio ego kai meta ginomai rakos akoma pio poly kai genika exo poly skata psyxologia..den vlepo tis files mou, den mporo na diavaso gia ta agglika kai tin exetastiki mou, me pianoun kriseis panikou padou opou ki an pao...exo kleidosei ola mou ta rouxa stin doulapa kai exo kratisei kati pabalaia terastia maura rouxa pou forousa otan imoun 80 kila giati kai tora etsi niotho..niotho pragmatika ena terastio keno pou me ponaei ypervolika kai den mporo na stamatiso auton ton pono thelo na kleiso ta matia mou kai na ksipniso tin anoiksi pou ola tha exoun parei to dromo pou prepei kai tha eimai auto pou thelo na eimai..alla auto den ginetai...thelo na koimitho gia pada :-(

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

αχ βρε σταρακι
τι κριμα να νοιωθεις τετοια απογοητευση και δυστυχια, πραγματικο αδικο.....
μας μιλας για σπουδες, για γλωσσες, για ενα αγορι που σε αγαπαει... ειναι βεβαιο οτι δεν εισαι ενα κενο ατομο.
ειναι σιγουρο οτι εχεις και ενδιαφεροντα και γνωσεις και προτερηματα εξωτερικα και εσωτερικα που οι αλλοι εκτιμουν και θελουν να ειναι διπλα σου για να τα χαιρονται.
τι να ειναι αυτο που εχει ριξει σκοταδι γυρω σου και δεν μπορεις να δεις τιποτε απο ολα αυτα και βλεπεις μονο μια αψυχη ζυγαρια?
μακαρι να 'ξερα η να μπορουσα να σου αναψω το φως.

σου ευχομαι λοιπον για την νεα χρονια, ενα νεο ξεκινημα.
σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να σου δωθει φωτιση, να μπορεσεις να δεις την ομορφη ζωη σου που βρισκεται γυρω σου και μαραζωνει περιμενοντας σε να την ζησεις...

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by STARAKI_
> ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΤΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ...ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΑΣ..
> ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΨΩ , ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ, ΟΤΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΩ. ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ. ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ, ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ.


ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΣΚΕΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΣΧΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΣΟΥ;

----------


## STARAKI_ed

kapote prin 3-4 xronia, eixa pathei krisi agxous me edonous panikous kai FOVOMOUN oti exo trelathei kai oti tha kano kako ston eauto mou. mono tote mou pernouse san kati pou den thelo na kano alla to myalo mou pou nomiza oti eixe saltarei tha me odigouse ekei. einai i proti fora pou to skeftomai kanonika. kai exei apoluti sxesi me ta kila, tipota allo os tora, kamia alli apogoiteusi den me othise na to skefto..aporw ki egw me auto pou symvainei, me to poso simantiko itan telika gia mena kai metaniwnw tin ora kai ti stigmi pou petaksa tin palia mou zygaria me tin opoia elegxa to varos mou kai exo meinei tora me 4 kila na xaso giati to ena prepei kai MAKARI na exei idi fygei...apla den adexo alli peina, alli sterisi, alli prospatheia. einai para poly pia olo auto den paleuetai. alla apo tin allii den prokeitai pote ma pote ma pote na paratiso ti diaita kai na pw ok mwre kala eimaste ki edw ti exoume? oxi. auto den prokeitai na to pw pote. synexizo kai synexizo kai synexizo mexri na peso kato. kai elpizo oti autes oi tromaktikes skepseis peri autoktonias einai skepseis panikou, vasika me parigorei to gegonos oti kapote mia psyxologos mou eixe pei: min fovasai oti tha kaneis kako ston eauto sou, opoios thelei na kanei kako ston eauto tou den kathetai na to leei stous gyro tou kai na to dialalei. to krataei kryfo kai sto telos to kanei. vgazei mia logiki auto, kathos ego stous pio kodinous mou anthropous exo pei oti me auto pou mou symvainei ftanei kai ws ekei to myalo mou. makari ola na pane kala, ta kila na fygoun, ego na iremiso kai olos autos o efialtis na teleiwsei. idi niotho poly adynami somatika, elpizo na min peso se kana pezodromio mexri tote..prepei mesa sti mera na katanalono gyro stis 1000-1200 thermides to poly. kapoies meres borei kai ligotero kai pino poly neraki. eutixos ta vradia koimamai ores polles kai synexomenes mallon apo tin eksadlisi..kati einai ki auto......

----------


## tato

Σταράκι μου:

1. Τα κιλά σου είναι ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ (τα νέα κιλά)
2. Είναι όμως απόλυτα θεμιτό να θέλεις να είσαι πιο αδύνατη
3. Υπεραντριδράς στο γεγονός ότι πήρες κιλά
4. Καλά κάνεις - όλοι έχουμε δικαίωμα στην κατάθλιψη
5. Τα 5 κιλά είναι "αστεία" 
6. Θα χρειαστείς 3 με 4 εβδομάδες με ισορροπημένη διατροφή για να τα χάσεις
7. Αφήνεις τον ευατό σου να στεναχωρίεται υπερβολικά - Μην του το επιτρέπεις - έτσι θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις και πιο εύκολα δίαιτα


Στα λέω για να τα ακούω και εγώ ... Έχω περάσει παρόμοιες καταστάσεις ... και περνάω ... ίσως τώρα αγχώνομαι λίγο λιγότερο.

Κρίσεις πανικού πάθαινα και εγώ και υπέφερα για 4 χρόνια με φουλ φαρμακοθεραπεία. Όμως όλα τελείωσαν, όπως ελπίζω ότι θα τελειώσει κάποτε και αυτή η νεύρωση που έχω με το βάρος μου. Πέντε κιλά εγώ είμαι ικανή να βάλω σε 2 εβδομάδες (το έχω κάνει). Δεν ένιωθα καλά καθόλου! Πέντε κιλά έβαλα και τώρα μέσα σε τρεις μήνες και εγώ και είμαι στην προσπάθεια να τα χάσω. Με χαλαρή δίαιτα (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και 1 υπερφαγικού επεισοδίου) έχασα ήδη τα 2.

ʼρα πάρε θάρρος, μην αφήνεσαι, και προχώρα μπροστά. ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ

----------


## lessing_ed

μια παρακληση ΣΤΑΡΑΚΙ σε παρακαλω γραψε ελληνικα για να μπορουμε να σε διαβαζουμε χωρις δυσκολια.Ειναι αλλωστε κ ενας ορος αυτου του φορουμ..Σευχαριστω

----------


## STARAKI_ed

ναι, όντως έχεις δίκιο, μόλις πρόσεξα ότι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι γράφετε στα ελληνικά και μόνο εγώ με αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες :-Ρ εντάξει λοιπόν, καλύτερο είναι :-) tato πραγματικά μου δίνεις κουράγιο, θα τα χάσω δεν γίνεται, δεν έχω ούτε ορμονικό πρόβλημα, ούτε κάτι άλλο που να με εμποδίζει να χάσω τα κιλά αυτά. κι αν με χαλαρή δίαιτα χάνεις 2, εγώ που το πάω κάπως πιο αυστηρά και μετρημένα θα χάσω πιο γρήγορα. γενικά ξέρω ότι έχω καλό μεταβολισμό και χάνω γρήγορα γιαυτο πανικοβλήθηκα και όταν είδα ότι έβαλα 5 κιλά δεν περίμενα ότι θα πάχαινα ποτέ πάντα πρόσεχα τι έτρωγα αλλά όσο θυμόμουν τους τελευταίους μήνες κατάλαβα ότι υπήρχαν διαφορές στη διατροφή μου από πριν. και επίσης έπινα άπειρη μα άπειρη cola light που έμαθα ότι τελικά φουσκώνει και παχαίνει όπως και η κανονική γιατί οι ουσίες που απελευθερώνονται στο αίμα είναι ίδιες με εκείνες της ζάχαρης, εχει σχέση με το γλυκαιμικό δείκτη..μάλλον έπαιξε και αυτό το ρόλο του γιατί δεν έτρωγα και τίποτα τραγικό...σας ευχαριστώ πάντως όλους..

----------


## Ava_ed

Θα συμφωνήσω με τις υπόλοιπες κοπέλες. Μη τρως φρίκη. Κάνε το πρόγραμμά σου, οργανώσου και θα δεις πως αύριο κιόλας, μετά από μία μόλις μέρα ισορροπημένης διατροφής, θα αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα! Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να ξέρεις ότι κάνεις το σωστό και πολύ όμορφο να περιμένεις τα καλά αποτελέσματα. Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα κουκλίτσα μου. Καλως μας ήρθες ξανά στο φόρουμ. Είχα καιρό να μπω στο τόπικ της ανορεξίας και σήμερα μόνο είδα τα μηνυματα σου. 
Δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω. Δε βρίσκω τις σωστές λέξεις. Θα μπορούσα να σου δώσω ενα σωρό συμβουλές αλλά δεν εχει νόημα όταν εγώ πρώτη δεν της ακολούθησα. 
Μπορώ να καταλάβω απολύτως τον πανικό σου. Εγώ πάθαινα ταράκουλο όταν έβλεπα μισό κιλό πάνω. Που να βλέπα και παραπάνω. 
Ένα όμως θα σου πω μην αφήνεις αυτό τον πανικό να σε κυριεύει.Αυτός ο πανικος ήταν καταστροφικός στην περίπτωση μου.Και σε παρακαλώ μην ακούω γι αυτοκτονίες και βλακείες. Μια χαρά κοπέλα είσαι τα κιλά σου είναι μια χαρούλα για το ύψος σου. Και σε παρακαλώ μην αφήσεις το άγχος να σε κάνει να προβεί σε ακρότητες και στερητικές δίαιτες. Θα έχεις τα αντίθετα αποτέλεσμα μακροπρόθεσμα και το ξέρεις.
Υπομονή με ισορροπημένη διατροφή σε ενα μήνα το πολύ θα σαι πίσω στα κιλά που επιθυμείς

----------


## STARAKI_ed

σας ευχαριστώ όλους, ήδη σήμερα νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα, έχω ξεφουσκώσει σίγουρα, το νιώθω πλέον και στα ρούχα μου. πρέπει αν έχω χάσει πάνω από 1 κιλό. ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι. γενικά τρώω το πρωί δημητριακά, το μεσημέρι 1 μεγάλη σαλάτα με κάποιο κρέας χωρίς γαρνιτούρες, τυριά και ψωμιά και το βράδυ τρώω κάτι πολύ ελαφρύ. φρούτο και 1 μπάρα δημητριακών, ή 2 φρούτα ή γιαούρτι με μπάρα. σήμερα επειδή κοιμήθηκα στο φίλο μου, ξύπνησα στις 10 το πρωί και δεν είχα δημητριακά και τέτοια και πήρα ένα σουσαμένιο κουλούρι, 2 μικρά κριτσινάκια και 1 φυσικό χυμό. μετά ήμουν όλη μέρα έξω σε τρεχάματα και τέτοια και έφαγα 1 μπριζόλα μέτρια και τη σαλάτα μου κατά τις 5 και κάτι. και μετά επειδή δεν χόρτασα έφαγα 1 μήλο μικρό και 1 μπάρα αυτό δηλαδή που κανονικά θα έτρωγα πιο αργά...χάλασα τη δίαιτά μου; που έφαγα το μήλο και τη μπάρα μαζί με το "μεσημεριανό";

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by STARAKI_
> χάλασα τη δίαιτά μου; που έφαγα το μήλο και τη μπάρα μαζί με το "μεσημεριανό";


staraki.... θα ειναι η 2η φορα που θαρθουμε σε αντιπαραθεση επειδη ζητας συνενοχους?

----------


## mprizolitsa

Staraki το μόνο που θα σου πώ άσχετα αν πιστεύω πως τα κιλά σου είναι μια χαρά είναι πως όποιον σωστό διαιτολόγο - γιατρό και να ρωτήσεις θα σου πει ότι για να μπορέσεις να χάσεις σωστά κιλά πρέπει να χάνεις την βδομάδα το 1 % του βάρους σου ώστε να μπορέσεις μετά και να τα διατηρήσεις...ξέρω μπορεί να σου φαίνεται λίγο όπως κι έμενα μου φαίνεται που έχω πολλά περισσότερα κιλά να χάσω αλλά σκέψου πως σε 2 μήνες θα έχεις καταφέρει να τα διώξεις σωστά!!!Στη τελική εγώ που έχω να χάσω 50 τι να κάνω;; Έτσι όπως τα λές θα έπρεπε να είχα ήδη πηδήξει από το μπαλκόνι!!!

----------


## STARAKI_ed

καλημέρα σας..ενώ είχα πει ότι δεν θα ζυγιστώ μέχρι 9 φεβρουαρίου, για να μην απογοητεύομαι, σήμερα δεν άντεξα...έχει ήδη περάσει μια βδομάδα και μια μέρα από τότε που ξεκίνησα την δίαιτα και δεν έκανα καμια παρασπονδία. νιώθω κάποια διαφορά στο σώμα μου σίγουρα, αλλά ήθελα να δω κανα κιλό κάτω να πάρω κουράγιο. όμως η ζυγαριά είναι ακόμα κολλημένη εκεί, άντε να έδειξε μισό κιλό κάτω...είναι τόσο λίγο...η αληθεια είναι ότι ζυγίστηκα στις 10 το πρωί ενώ είχα φάει δημητριακά στις 7 το πρωί, δηλαδή δεν ζυγίστηκα τελείως νηστική μόλις ξύπνησα...δεν ξέρω έχω απογοητευτεί, ο φόβος του ότι δεν θα τα χάσω επαληθεύεται;;;

----------


## Silk

εγώ προσωπικά έχω ψιλοχαθεί.

Την δίαιτα πότε την ξεκίνησες? Πριν 13 ημέρες ή πριν 9?

Γιατί στις 10/1/2011 γράφεις:
" ΕΧΑΣΑ ΜΙΣΟ ΚΙΛΟ ΣΕ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ 5 ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΜΕ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΑΛΛΟ 1, "

και τώρα 13/1/2011 διαβάζω ότι 
"έχει ήδη περάσει μια βδομάδα και μια μέρα από τότε που ξεκίνησα την δίαιτα "


Μην περιμένεις σε 1 εβδομάδα να σε δείξει 2 κιλά κάτω, κράτα ένα ημερολόγιο βάρους, ζυγιζόμενη το πρωί μετά την τουαλέτα και πρίν να φας πρωινό. 
Πάντως για να ξεαγχωθείς μισό κιλό είναι 2 ποτήρια νερό αν έχεις πιεί. 
Να αγχωθείς όταν στον μήνα πάνω σε δείχνει τα ίδια που δεν το νομίζω. 
Εγω το έχω πάρει πολύ χαλαρά, κάνω 16 ημέρες δίαιτα και εχθές αδιαθέτησα, προχθές που ζυγίστικα με έδειξε 62,1, σήμερα που επειδή αδιαθέτησα είπα κάτσε μπας και δω τίποτα και χαρώ μιας και είχαν ξεπρησεί στήθος κοιλιά, με έδειξε 62,7 δηλαδή αλλού για αλλού! 

Θα ζυγιστώ ξανά στο τέλος της περιόδου μου.

----------


## STARAKI_ed

στις 25/12 έκανα 5 μέρες δίαιτα και έχασα μισό κιλό. μετά για λίγες μέρες έτρωγα για συντήρηση και ξαναξεκίνησα την προηγούμενη τετάρτη. και σήμερα είναι πέμπτη και όπως ανέφερα ζυγίστηκα και έδειχνε μόνο μισό κιλό κάτω και αν. η ζυγαριά μια με έδειχνε ένα κιλό κάτω, μια μισό , μια τα ίδια με είχε τρελάνει κανονικά. ανέβαινα και ξανανέβαινα για να καταλάβω τελικά πόσο έχασα και με μπέρδευε συνέχεια. στο τέλος την παράτησα. η μεγάλη μου απορία είναι πώς είναι δυνατόν να έχω παχύνει μόνο σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία και να μην έχει πάει παντού. όσοι με βλέπουν λένε αποκλείεται να έβαλες πέντε κιλά ξεκόλλα είσαι ίδια αλλά ξέρω ότι έχω αλλάξει. τα χέρια μου, τα πόδια μου από τους μηρούς και κάτω, το πρόσωπό μου, η πλάτη μου, δεν έχουν καμία διαφορά παραμένουν κοκαλιασμένα και εγώ έχω βάλει στο πιο σπαστικό σημείο. γύρω από τον ποπό που λένε στο πάνω μέρος των μπουτιών και τα λοιπά.΄με κόβουν και τα εσώρουχά μου και τσατίζομαι πάρα πολύ. μου ρχεται να τα σκίσω και να τα πετάξω και να πάω να αγοράσω σε μέγεθος ΧL. δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί έβαλα μόνο εκεί από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που είμαι από τους ανθρώπους ¨"μήλα" και πάντα όταν έβαζα κιλά έβαζα στον κορμό και όχι στο κάτω μέρος του σώματος. δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται....και όντως δεν μπορεί να έχω βάλει 5 ολόκληρα κιλά εκεί πέρα είναι για γέλια δεν θα μου μπαίνανε τα ρούχα μου. αρχίζω και ανησυχώ όλο και πιο πολύ ότι η ζυγαριά ποτέ δεν θα κατέβει...μια φίλη μου λέει ότι το "η ζυγαριά ποτέ δεν θα κατέβει ενώ κάνω δίαιτα" είναι σαν να λέω "ο ήλιος αύριο θα βγει από τη δύση" και όντως έτσι είναι τα πράγματα αλλά το μυαλό παίζει πολύ άσχημα παιχνίδια και δεν μπορώ να χαλαρώσω....νιώθω τεράστια απογοήτευση

----------


## Ciciliana

staraki, μηπως τα κιλά τα πήρες γρήγορα?? αλλά απ'οτι έγραψες τα πήρες σε 3 μήνες..
πάντως εγω έχω παρατηρήσει το εξής: οτι αποθηκεύουμε λίπος σε περιοχές όπως κοιλιά , γλουτούς,...και τα γνωστά "αδύνατα" σημεία, όταν΄τρώμε απότομα, δλδ αν έτρωγες παραπάνω και μαζεμένα σε 1 ή 2 γευματα τη μέρα.. 
και αν ήταν λιπαρά(πχ γλυκά και τετοια..) ακόμη χειρότερα.
και ακόμη χειρότερα όταν δε γυμναζόμασταν κιόλας.
εγω πχ το έπαθα το καλοκαίρι που δε γυμναζόμουν, έτρωγα πιο πολύ, έτρωγαα και γλυκά και έβαλα κιλά σε γλουτούς-γοφούς και κοιλιά, γυρω απ΄τη κοιλιά.

Αλλά εσύ τι να έβαλες με 5 κιλάκια που ακόμη είσαι πολύ αδύνατη!!

και μην ξαναπείς για XL και βλακείες, εγω τι θα παρω τότε? σεντόνι?:lol:

Να φανταστώ γυμνάζεσαι ε? γιατί δε θυμάμαι.. η γυμναστική βοηθάει πολύ στο τοπικό πάχος, όχι η έντονη, αλλά η τακτική επαφή, σε συνδιασμό με πολλά και (όχι μεγάλα) αλλά μικρά γεύματα, και νερό έχει τρομερά αποτελέσματα..

Το θέμα είναι να βάλουμε μια τάξη..(αυτά τα λέω για μένα:blush: )

----------


## STARAKI_ed

όχι δεν έτρωγα παραπάνω ούτε απότομα ούτε μαζεμένα. έχω κρατήσει ημερολόγιο του τι έτρωγα καθημερινά και μάλλον το παράκανα με το μέλι και με άπειρη κόκα κόλα λάιτ και περισσότερο ψωμί απ' όσο συνήθιζα...δεν ξέρω είμαι απελπισμένη νιώθω ότι δεν θα φύγουν ποτέ. το θέμα είναι ότι τα κιλά αυτά δεν μοιάζουν με "λιπαρά" κιλά είναι σαν σφιχτές κοτρόνες. τα μπούτια μου είναι σφιχτά λες και λιώνω στο γυμναστήριο και η κοιλιά μου επίπεδη αλλά δεν ήμουν έτσι δεν ήταν εκεί πέρα αυτά...μπορεί να μην πιάνω λίπος αλλά νιώθω σαν να φάρδυνα και έχω να πάω γυμναστήριο 2 μήνες. τρέμω στην ιδέα μήπως ο οργανισμ΄ςο μου θέλει να βρίσκεται σε αυτά τα κιλά γιατί θέλω να είμαι πιο κάτω αλλά δεν φεύγουν. είμαι πολύ βιαστική;

----------


## Ciciliana

ενταξει τωρα σε 5 μερες μη περιμενεις να σε δειξει 5 κιλα κατω...
το μισο κιλο ειναι πολύ καλα!!!
αν και πιστευω οτι υπερβαλεις λιγακι με τις "κοτρωνες":duh:

----------


## STARAKI_ed

εννοώ ότι όταν πιάνω τα μπούτια μου ψηλά δεν μπορώ να πιάσω κάτι που να περισσεύει, είναι σαν κάποιος να μου κόλλησε ένα σκληρό κιλό που να μην μοιάζει με λίπος δεν ξέρω πώς να το εξηγήσω..αλλά νιώθω πολύ άσχημα, μπορεί τα ρούχα μου να μου κάνουνε αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο. σαν να φάρδυνα πραγματικά είναι η μόνη λέξη που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω. σαν να άνοιξα. λες και γέννησα.. και τα καημένα τα ποδαράκια μου από κάτω είναι σαν καλαμάκια και ξαφνικά τα μπουτάκια μου είναι πιο κωλοπετσωμένα και αηδιάζω με αυτό το θέαμα μου προκαλεί δυσφορία, έντονη....

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by STARAKI_
> εννοώ ότι όταν πιάνω τα μπούτια μου ψηλά δεν μπορώ να πιάσω κάτι που να περισσεύει, είναι σαν κάποιος να μου κόλλησε ένα σκληρό κιλό που να μην μοιάζει με λίπος δεν ξέρω πώς να το εξηγήσω..αλλά νιώθω πολύ άσχημα, μπορεί τα ρούχα μου να μου κάνουνε αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο. σαν να φάρδυνα πραγματικά είναι η μόνη λέξη που μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω. σαν να άνοιξα. λες και γέννησα.. και τα καημένα τα ποδαράκια μου από κάτω είναι σαν καλαμάκια και ξαφνικά τα μπουτάκια μου είναι πιο κωλοπετσωμένα και αηδιάζω με αυτό το θέαμα μου προκαλεί δυσφορία, έντονη....



ποια ειναι η ηλικια σου?
κωλοπετσωμενα τα μπουτια?
ενδιαφερουσα χρηση του ορου....

----------


## STARAKI_ed

ωχ μήπως η λέξη είναι περίεργη; παραπέμπει σε κάτι χυδαίο και μμου διαφεύγει; συγνώμη αν είναι έτσι εγώ νόμιζα ότι σημαίνει κατα καποιο τροπο στρογγυλο και κατά κάποιο τρόπο σφρυγιλό. είμαι 19 χρονών.

----------


## smart

μηπως πολυ απλα ολοκληρωνεται ο σχηματισμος του σωματος σου?
που ακριβως ειναι το κακο αν ειναι σφριγηλα τα μπουτια σου?
η λεξη δε σημαινει αυτο.

μιλας για τον ευατο σου λες κ σε μισεις.
απο που ξεκιναει αυτο το μισος?

----------


## STARAKI_ed

μπορεί να σχηματίζεται δεν ξέρω μπορεί αν μην είμαι φτιαγμένη για να είμαι κόκαλο. αν και θα γίνω πάλι γιατί το θέλω πολύ. έχω την τάση να κυνηγάω τον εαυτό μου..και να τον τιμωρώ συνεχώς ψυχολογικά δεν ηρεμώ ποτέ και τον έχω συνέχεια στην πρίζα να ψάχνει εξηγήσεις ερμηνείες και απαντήσεις για όλα...και όταν (και εννοείται) δεν μπορεί να τις βρει καταρρέω και με κατηγορώ συνέχεια που δεν τα καταφέρνω. και έχω συνεχώς την εντύπωση ότι οι άλλοι για να με σχολιάσουν θετικά πρέπει να είμαι όσο πιο αδύνατη γίνεται. τι μυαλό μπορεί να έχω οι σκέψεις μου είναι τρελές.

----------


## Ciciliana

σταράκι, όντως μπορεί απλά σιγά σιγά να διαμορφώνεται το σώμα σου..
Εντάξει όσο αδύνατες και να γίνουμε δεν έχουμε το σωμα που είχαμε στα 14. 
η λεκάνη ανοίγει, κ το σωμα γενικά διαμορφώνεται στο σώμα ενός ενήλικου ανθρώπου, νομίζω κατάλαβες..
μπάς και σου΄πε κανείς τίποτα για την εμφάνισή σου?? ποιός κακός το έκανε αυτό??:flaming:

----------


## STARAKI_ed

όχι ciciliana μου, ο μόνος που λέει κακά πράγματα για την εμφάνισή μου είμαι εγώ. οι περισσότεροι με θεωρούν πετσί και κόκαλο και οι γονείς μου τρελαίνονται από θυμό όταν γκρινιάζω ότι έβαλα κιλά. το αγόρι μου θέλει να βάλω άλλα δύο τουλάχιστον και με παρακαλάει να σταματήσω τη δίαιτα, οι φίλες μου και γενικότερα οι γνωστοί μου με θεωρούν ένα αδύνατο άτομο που χρειάζεται κιλά για να δείξει καλύτερο. τέλος πάντων, θέλω να πω ότι τα μόνο αρνητικά σχόλια που ακούω είναι είσαι πολύ αδύνατη, ρουφήχτηκες, πού είναι η κοιλιά σου και διάφορες τέτοιες βλακείες που νευριάζω όταν ακούω. πιστεύω ότι ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να ζει μέσα στο σώμα που ο ίδιος επιθυμεί άσχετα με το πώς τον περιμένουν ή τον θέλουν οι άλλοι. εγώ θέλω να γίνω τέσσερα κιλά πιο αδύνατη και δεν ακούω κανέναν. εννοείται ότι από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν μπορείς να λες είμαι ανορεξικός επειδή έτσι μαρέσει να με βλέπω, μιλάμε πάντα μέσα στα φυσιολογικά πλαίσια. ανορεξική δεν είμαι, ακόμα κι όταν είχαμε φοβηθεί οικογενειακώς ότι προς τα κει οδεύω, και πάλι δεν έφτασα ποτέ εκεί. έχω διαταραχή με το φαγητό και πρέπει να το σταματήσω..γιατί ακόμα κι όταν χάσω αυτά τα κιλά που θέλω το ξέρω ότι και πάλι θα βασανίζομαι καθημερινά όπως βασανιζόμουν και πριν. δεν θα τελειώσουν όλα μόλις δω το 58 στη ζυγαριά. σήμερα κιόλας θα τηλεφωνήσω σε ειδικό γιατί με κουράστηκα. κάτι μου συμβαίνει μέσα μου και πρέπει να το ξεριζώσω μια για πάντα.

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by STARAKI_
> σήμερα κιόλας θα τηλεφωνήσω σε ειδικό γιατί με κουράστηκα. κάτι μου συμβαίνει μέσα μου και πρέπει να το ξεριζώσω μια για πάντα.


καλά θα κάνεις σταράκι, γιατί οκ εσύ μπορεί να θες να είσαι 15 κιλά κατω απ'το ύψος σου και μπορεί αυτά τα κιλά να μην είναι "επικίνδυνα" και να μην είσαι ανορεξική, όμως το μυαλό σου άλλα λέει! Το θέμα είναι η υγεία μας η σωματική και η ψυχολογική!
και η σχέση σου με το φαγητό όπως η ίδια παραδέχεσαι δεν είναι υγειής. 
Περιμένουμε νέα σου, αν επικοινώνησες με κάποιον ειδικό, και γενικά οποιαδήποτε πρόοδο....

πιστευω οτι και εσύ μετά απο τόσα θα έχεις κουράσει τον ευατό σου, και τον οργανισμό σου, και θα χρειάζεσαι κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει να δείς καθαρά..

----------


## tasos30fullou

Με BMI 19,4 εισαι super!!!
Τωρα εαν σου αρεσει γενικα η εμφανιση ολο αυτο!!!!
Δες την παρακατω καρτελα ιδανικου βαρους
http://www.fit-4-all.gr/IDEALWEIGHT.pdf

Ασε για μενα τις διαιτες και κανε τεοια διατροφη που να αλλαξεις το "σχημα" σου

----------


## smart

αλλαζει το σχημα με τη διατροφη?
εγω εχω σωμα μηλο κ θελω να το κανω αχλαδι!
τι να τρωω?

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by smart_
> αλλαζει το σχημα με τη διατροφη?
> εγω εχω σωμα μηλο κ θελω να το κανω αχλαδι!
> τι να τρωω?


αχλαδια

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by smart_
> αλλαζει το σχημα με τη διατροφη?
> εγω εχω σωμα μηλο κ θελω να το κανω αχλαδι!
> τι να τρωω?


ναι, αμε
μικραινει και η μυτη.
σε λιγο θα καταργηθουν οι πλαστικες, θα επεμβαινει ο διαιτολογος...

----------


## smart

ωωωω:shocked2:
τελεια!!!:thumbup:
αλλα δε θελω να μικρυνει η μυτη μου :(
μια διατροφη να γινω αχλαδι χωρις να μικρυνει η μυτη μου, γινεται?

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ε μη τα θελουμε και ολα δικα μας..Τρωγε αχλαδια και βλεπουμε!

----------


## smart

μα οχι, αμα μικρυνει κ αλλο η μυτη μου θα εξαφανιστει :(
εγω θα περιμενω να μου απαντησει ο τασος :)

----------


## click

οταν ξαναεμφανιστει ο κυριος "Διατροφή - Δίαιτα - Αντιγήρανση - Αθλητισμός" θελω κι εγω να μαθω τι να τρωω για να ψηλωσω.
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by tasos30fullou_
> Με BMI 19,4 εισαι super!!!
> Τωρα εαν σου αρεσει γενικα η εμφανιση ολο αυτο!!!!
> Δες την παρακατω καρτελα ιδανικου βαρους
> http://www.fit-4-all.gr/IDEALWEIGHT.pdf
> 
> Ασε για μενα τις διαιτες και κανε τεοια διατροφη που να αλλαξεις το "σχημα" σου


Ε χμ δε θελω να σε πληγωσω αλλα ο πινακας ειναι λιγο παροχημενος

----------


## STARAKI_ed

δεν νομίζω ότι αλλάζει ο τύπος του σώματός μας με τη διατροφή. ή είμαστε κάτι ή δεν είμαστε. δεν μπορούν οι τροφές να αλλάξουν το σχήμα μας, πώς θα μπορούσαν άλλωστε νυστέρια είναι; τους πίνακες αυτούς ποτέ δεν τους κοιτάω. μπορεί όντως να είμαι σούπερ για το ύψος μου και τα λοιπά αλλά θα μπορούσα κάλλιστα για παράδειγμα να φαίνομαι πολύ πιο αδύνατη απ' όσο πρέπει. έχω χάσει ένα κιλάκι πλέον αισίως και το νιώθω κιόλας, και το βλέπω, μου έμειναν άλλα τέσσερα κι όπως τα υπολόγισα χάνω 1 κιλό μέσα σε 10-12 μέρες..το θεωρώ μάλλον λογικό καθώς είμαι ήδη ένας λεπτός άνθρωπος και το σώμα αντιστέκεται και δεν χάνει σε μια βδομάδα μόνο χρειάζεται κανα 5νθήμερο ακόμα...κι εγώ υποτίθεται μήλο είμαι και γενικά πάντα ήμουν χαρούμενη γι'αυτό γιατί τα κιλά από το μέρος της λεκάνης φαύγουν πιο δύσκολα απ'ότι στην κοιλιά ή στο στήθος. βέβαια είναι γνωστό ότι το να έχει κάποιος πολλά περιττά κιλά ως ¨"μήλο" είναι πολύ χειρότερο για την υγεία από το να τα έχει ως "αχλάδι". επηρεάζεται η καρδιά, το συκώτι, το αναπνευστικό σύστημα...anyway, είμαι λοιπόν πλέον 62 κιλά και ελαφρώς πιο κάτω, όσο πάει πλησιάζω το 58..έκλεισα ραντεβού με ψυχίατρο να πάω να μιλήσω σε κάποιον τρίτο, που είναι έξω από τα πράγματα, που δεν επηρεάζεται από προσωπικές σχέσεις. θέλω να πω άλλο να μιλάω στη μάνα μου για το πρόβλημά μου, άλλο στον φίλο μου, άλλο στις φίλες μου και άλλο στον ψυχίατρο. ελπίζω κάτι να ξυπνήσει επιτέλους μέσα μου και να μου χώσω μια μπάτσα, μια κουτουλιά, κάτι...δεν θέλω να ζω άλλο με το φαγητό πρώτο και καλύτερο στη σκέψη μου. να το φοβάμαι, να το τρέμω και να το λατρεύω ταυτόχρονα. ας κλείσει επιτέλους αυτός ο κύκλος. πάνε πλέον κοντά δυο χρόνια που έχασα 25 κιλά, από τότε βασανίζομαι, ευτυχώς όχι πάντα με την ίδια ένταση..όλα έγιναν σταδιακά. ευτυχώς τελευταία έχω πολλά πράγματα να κάνω, μετακομίζω πολύ σύντομα σε δικό μου σπίτι, τρέχω για τις δουλειές του, έχει ξεκινήσει η εξεταστική μου και διαβάζω, πάω στα αγγλικά μου για να πάρω το προφίσενσι, μπορώ να πω ότι έχω πολλά να ασχοληθώ αλλά το φαγητό εκεί ξεπηδάει ώρες ώρες και μου θυμίζει τη σχέση που έχω μαζί του. ένα άλλο πρόβλημα που έχω και που δεν είναι τωρινό έχει πολύ πολύ καιρό που συμβαίνει, ένα χρόνο περίπου είναι ότι ξυπνάω πάρα πολύ νωρίς το πρωί. 6 ώρα είμαι σχεδόν πάντα όρθια. τρώω το πρωινό μου και αρχίζω δουλίτσες, ή μπαίνω στο ίντερνετ ή οτιδήποτε αλλά είναι λίγο κουραστικό. καταρχήν πολύ γρήγορα μέσα στη μέρα νιώθω έντονη κούραση, αν είμαι έξω το βράδυ τα μάτια μου κλείνουν από τις 12, τελευταία νιώθω ένα περίεργο τρέμουλο στα χέρια σαν να έχω πάρκινσον. αλλά αν ανοίξω τα μάτια μου το πρωί δεν μπορώ να τα ξανακλείσω. έχει τύχει και πολλές φορές να ξυπνήσω και 5 η ώρα και να περιμένω να πάει 6 παρά με 6 να σηκωθώ να φάω και να ξεκινήσει η μέρα μου. είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλο αυτό είναι άλλη μια ένδειξη έντονου άγχους, δεν μπορώ να χαλαρώσω στο κρεβατάκι μου, να χουζουρέψω, να τεντωθώ και τα σχετικά....έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορα. να ξενυχτάω για να κοιμάμαι σαν βόδι μετά αλλά και ΠΑΛΙ ΞΥΠΝΟΥΣΑ, να κοιμηθώ στο σαλόνι μπας και αλλάξω περιβάλλον, να κοιμηθώ σε φίλη μου...το μόνο που πιάνει είναι να κοιμάμαι με το αγόρι μου. εκεί δεν ξυπνάω. κι ακόμα κι αν ανοίξω τα μάτια μου, τον βλέπω δίπλα μου, ηρεμώ από την ένταση που ακαριαία με κατακλύζει, τον αγκαλιάζω και ξανακοιμάμαι...δηλαδή μαζί του ξυπνάω και 12 το μεσημέρι...τι να πει κανεις..

----------


## STARAKI_ed

AAAAA επίσης ήθελα να πω ότι το πρωί τρώω πάντα 1 μπολ δημητριακά με μια κουταλιά μέλι και ελαφρύ γάλα, το μεσημέρι τρώω μια σαλάτα και 1 πιάτο περιορισμένης ποσότητας απ'ό,τι έχουμε στο σπίτι χωρίς τυρί και ψωμί και το βράδυ τρώω ένα μήλο γιατί μ' αρέσει και με χορταίνει πιο πολύ από άλλα φρούτα μαζί με 2 φέτες του τοστ με κασέρι λάιτ ή γαλοπούλα ή αντί για τοστ παίρνω 5-6 ρυζογκοφρέτες...καλά δεν είναι?? :P:saint:

----------


## juliana

καλησπερα σταρακι, διαβασα λιγο τους προβληματισμους σου και συμφωνω μαζι σου να πας σε εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη για να βρεις μια ισορροπια με τη διατροφη σου και με την εικονα που εχεις για τον εαυτο σου. 
για καποιο λογο απο οτι καταλαβα τιμωρεις τον εαυτο σου και αυτο καπου εχει τη ριζα του, ισως πρεπει να το ψαξεις πιο βαθια να δεις απο που προερχεται. 
μηπως δεν πιστευεις και δεν εκτιμας τον εαυτο σου οσο θα επρεπε?

----------


## Ciciliana

Staraki εγω παντως δε ξερω αν είναι καλά απο άποψη θρεπτικων συστατικών και βιταμινών, παντως καλα μου φαίνονται αυτα που τρως (εμενα προσωπικά) και σαλάτα έχεις και μεσηεριανό και δημητριακά και φρούτο όλα! αν κ δεν είναι απραίτητο να τρώς πχ μόνο ένα φρούτο ή θα απαγορευεις τροφές, μπορείς και πορτοκάλι ή μπανάνα ή ο,τι άλλο..!

----------


## STARAKI_ed

ευχαριστώ ciciliana που απάντησες..:spin: juliana, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν αγαπάω και πολύ τον εαυτό μου. τον κάνω να υποφέρει, τον βασανίζω λες και έχω βάλει κανένα στοίχημα μέχρι πού μπορώ να φτάσω...όταν όλα πάνε καλά, με αγαπώ, μου δίνω κουράγιο, δύναμη, θέληση...όταν κάτι πάει στραβά με τιμωρώ με τον πιο άκαρδο τρόπο, σκοτώνω την ψυχολογία μου και δεν αφήνω τον εαυτό μου να αναπνεύσει λίγο, δεν του δίνω λίγο χρόνο...και αυτό συμβαίνει πάρα πολύ καιρό..το οφείλω στον βασανισμένο μου εαυτό να τον βοηθήσω όπως μπορώ, γιατί κατά βάθος μια μικρή συμπάθεια του έχω:lol::lol:

----------


## anna9

Ax κοριτσια χρειαζομαι ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ την γνωμη σας ακουσα χθες στην τηλεοραση κατι που ειπε καποιος γιατρος (γνωστος) μιλησε λοιπον για τομ λινολεικο οξυ cla οτι βοηθα στην καυση λιπους γνωριζει κανεις κατι για αυτο εχετε παρει βασικα αν καταλαβα καλα ειναι για παχυσαρκους εγω ειμαι υπερβαρη σκοπευω να το παρω μια που το ειπε κ γιατρος αλλα πειτε μου αν γνωριζετε κατι σε διαφορα sites που εψαξα διαβασα οτι μονο καλο κανει .Περιμενω απαντησεις σας PLEASEEEEEE

----------


## juliana

anna το cla το επαιρνα παλια, οντως κανει καλο μαζι με διατροφη βεβαια. εχει περισσοτερο αποτελεσματα σε ποντους. μαζευει το σωμα σου. γενικα βοηθαει, αν το παρεις ομως και δεν προσεχεις τη διατροφη σου μην περιμενεις τιποτα.

----------


## anna9

AX juliana χιλια ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου ηταν το cla 1200 ενα καφε βαζακι με κιτρινο αυτοκολητο πανω? Κ σε παρακαλω πες μου ποσα επερνες την ημερα τι χρωμα καψουλες ηταν? Ποσα κιλα εχασες σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα? Κ για ποσο διαστημα τα πηρες? Τα γλυκα κ τις σοκολατες υποθετω πως πρεπει να τα ξεχασω σωστα? Με συγχωρεις για τις τοσες ερωτησεις αλλα πιστευω οτι με καταλαβαινεις?

----------


## anna9

juliana Ειχες καποιο προβλημα με την περιοδο σου οταν επερνες cla? Yπαρχουν αρκετα cla 1000 cla 1200 Eσυ ποιο πηρες? Σε κουρασα

----------


## anna9

ΚΟΥΚΛΕΕΕΣΣΣ δεν γνωριζει καμια σας να μου πει για το cla?

----------


## STARAKI_ed

δεν έχω ιδέα τι ειναι το cla!

----------


## STARAKI_ed

έχω χάσει 2 κιλάάάάάάά τρα λα λα λι τρα λα λα λά!!!!!! :-)

----------


## juliana

αννα το 1200 με το κιτρινο αυτοκολλητο επαιρνα. δεν ειχα προβλημα με περιοδο. δεν θυμαμαι ποσα χαπια την ημερα. γραφει μεσα στις οδηγιες. μαζι με διατροφη ειχα χασει 5 κιλα σε 1,5 μηνα. γλυκα δεν ετρωγα εκεινη την περιοδο αν και αυτη ειναι η τρελη μου αδυναμια για αυτο και παχαινω. βεβαια σε 1,5 μηνα ειχα κανει 2 φορες παρασπονδια και ειχα φαει 2 γλυκα απο τα starbucks θυμαμαι. βεβαια αν θες την γνωμη μου ολα αυτα ειναι εντλεως στο μυαλο μας. κανενα χαπι δεν θα σε κανει να αδυνατισεις αν εσυ δεν αρχισεις να ελεγχεις τον εαυτο σου και να το παρεις αποφαση. πρεπει να γινει αυτο το κλικ και μετα θα αλλαξουν ολα.

----------


## anna9

juliana Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου μια ερωτηση ακομα.Πιστευεις οτι ειναι επικυνδινα για την υγεια (καποια παρενεργεια συκωτι,νεφρα,) πηρες μονη σου η ρωτησες καποιο γιατρο ? Ευχαριστω

----------


## juliana

οχι δεν εχουν καποιο κινδυνο, ουτε παρενεργειες. ενα κουτι πηρα δεν επαιρνα συνεχεια επομενως δεν υπηρξε προβλημα. ρωτησα και γιατρο και μου εδωσε το οκ απο τη στιγμη που θα το επαιρνα μονο μια φορα, ισως δεν ειναι καλο να γινεται συνηθεια να παιρνεις λιποδιαλυτικα.

----------


## anna9

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ juliana

----------


## STARAKI_ed

σήμερα είμαι ράκος.
νομίζω πως έφτασε η μέρα της κατάρρευσης.
απο τις 5/1 προσέχω τι τρώω, κάνω "δίαιτα", δεν κάνω τίποτα περίεργο ή παράξενο. προσέχω πάρα πολύ. η ζυγαριά έδειχνε να υπακούει. έχασα 1 κιλό σε 2 βδομάδες. και μετά έδειξε ότι πήγαινα να χάσω κι ένα ακόμα. αλλά πριν από 5 μέρες περίπου ανεβαίνω στη ζυγαριά το πρωί και το ένα από τα δύο χαμένα κιλά είναι πάλι εκεί. μπα, λέω τυχαίο θα είναι. μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε. δεν δίνω σημασία. συνεχίζω τη διατροφή μου κανονικά, και σήμερα το πρωί εντελώς άφαγη, ανεβαίνω και το άλλο κιλό είναι κι εκείνο εκεί. τρόμαξα. απελπίστηκα. δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω, το μυαλό μου θόλωσε. τα ρούχα μου που δεν μου κάνουν πια είχαν αρχίσει να χαλαρώνουν και να πέφτουν και τώρα τρέμω στην ιδέα να πάω να τα δοκιμάσω. πώς είναι δυνατόν να τα ξαναπήρα; δεν έκανα λιμοκτονίες ούτε απορρύθμισα τον μεταβολισμό. και τουαλέτα καθημερινά. το μόνο που μπορεί να με σώσει σαν σκέψη είναι μήπως περιμένω περίοδο αλλά δεν είναι ακόμα η ώρα της, τον γενάρη μου ήρθε στις 22. και είναι ακόμα 7. κλαίω όλη μέρα, δεν βγήκα από το σπίτι, κοιμήθηκα ξανά κατά τις 9 (είχα ξυπνήσει από τις 6.30) επίτηδες για να μην σκέφτομαι και για να περάσουν οι ώρες. όμως τώρα ξύπνησα. και ζω τον εφιάλτη μου. βοήθεια.

----------


## mariafc

Σταράκι μου κούκλα μου πως είσαι? Ηρεμησες καθόλου? Όταν έχεις χάσει τόσα πολλά κιλά είναι πολύ λογικό ρε συ ο ρυθμός απώλειας πλέον να μην είναι ο ίδιος και να δυκολεύεσαι να χάσεις. Μην απελπίζεσαι. Να δεις που θα ανταμειφθείς. Και προσπάθησε να μην αγχώνεσαι γιατί το στρες είναι ο πρώτος παράγοντας που παίζει αρνητικό ρολο

----------


## STARAKI_ed

:-) εντάξει, θα προσπαθήσω να μετριάσω όσο γίνεται το στρες γιατί μάλλον αυτό φταίει για όλα. και για το ανέβασμα στη ζυγαριά, να φανταστείς έπιανα τα δάχτυλά μου χθες το μεσημέρι και τα ένιωθα πρησμένα και η κοιλιά μου ήταν τίνγκα στον αέρα και όταν την ακουμπούσα πόναγε πολύ. έχω υψηλό άγχος, είναι αλήθεια....το πιστεύεις ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά; ότι την άνοιξη θα είμαι εκεί που θέλω; σήμερα το πρωί αποφάσισα να βάλω ως προταιρεότητα τη μείωση του άγχους μου. έτσι κι αλλιώς είμαι σε δίαιτα, τι άλλο να κάνω; να πατήσω ένα κουμπί και να γίνουν όλα όπως τα ήθελα και τα φαντάστηκα; αφού είχα καταφέρει να γίνω 57 θα τα καταφέρω και τώρα δεν γίνεται να έβαλα 2 κιλά σε μισή βδομάδα ακολουθώντας το πρόγραμμα. έτσι προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι αλλά ρε γαμώτο όταν έρχονται οι στιγμές του πανικού και της απελπισίας θολώνει το μάτι και το μυαλό, πλαντάζω στο κλάμα, με πιάνει τρέέέέέλα...! σαν να είναι όλα μάταια, σαν να είμαι κάποια άλλη και όχι αυτή που ήμουν και που θέλω να ξαναγίνω. το πιο σπαστικό είναι ότι τα κιλά που έβαλα στους άλλους δεν φαίνονται καν. και οι μισοί δεν με πιστεύουν νομίζω ότι τους κοροϊδεύω και ότι θέλω να ψαρεύω κοπλιμέντα. αλλά δεν είναι έτσι μακάρι να ήταν δηλαδή, η απόδειξη είναι η ζυγαριά και τα ρούχα μου που δεν μου κάνουν όπως πριν. και με ώρες ώρες με τρελαίνει που μόνο εγώ βλέπω ότι έβαλα και κανένας άλλος γιατί είναι σαν να μου έχει στρίψει ας πούμε και μόνο εγώ το βλέπω.είναι δυνατόν να μην φαίνονται 5 κιλά; άντε 3, αν υποθέσουμε ότι τα 2 που έχασα έχουν φύγει. φφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ φφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ πάω να γράψω φιλοσοφία στη σχολή. σήμερα ντύθηκα ωραία πέταξα τις φόρμες από πάνω μου που τις φοράω για να μην σκέφτομαι ότι δεν μου κάνουν τα ρούχα μου καλά και νιώθω καλύτερα. :-) ελπίζω αυτό το συναίσθημα να κρατήσει όλη μέρα. εσύ πώς είσαι μαρία μου; ελπίζω να περνάς καλά :-)

----------


## beirut

staraki διαβασα τι γινεται και ηρθα να σε καθησυχασω!! λοιπον εισαι 173 και 63 κιλα και μας λες οτι πηρες 5 κιλα χωρις να το καταλαβεις. η εξηγηση ειναι μια, ειμαι σιγουρη πως παραλληλα με την διαιτα τον τελευταιο καιρο εκανες και σκληρη γυμναστικη. ειναι γνωστο πως ο μυικος ιστος ειναι πιο βαρυς απο τον λιπωδη αρα κανοντας γυμναστικη μπορει να αυξηθει το βαρος σου. το θεμα ειναι ενα, κοιτα το σωμα σου και δες αν σου αρεσει μην κρινεις μονο απο τα κιλα. αν δεν εκανες γυμναστικη θα μπορουσες να εισαι και 53 κιλα και να φαινεσαι πιο χοντρη οτι στα 63 κιλα. ειμαι πως σιγουρη πως τα ποσοστα λιπους στο σωμα σου ειναι πολυ χαμηλα και αυτο ειναι που εχει σημασια οχι τα κιλα απο μονα τους. ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα;)

----------


## STARAKI_ed

ax beirut δυστυχώς όχι...δεν έκανα γυμναστική. εκτός αν το να περπατάω για να πάω στο σούπερ μάρκετ, στη σχολή και στο σπίτι μου και το ανεβαίνω συνέχεια σκάλες αντί για ασανσέρ θεωρείται σκληρή γυμναστική που δεν είναι.............γυμναστήριο έχω να πάω από τον Ιούνιο. οπότε δεν είναι μύες...

----------


## joannamarina94

σε καταλαβαίνω !
γυμναστική και δίαιτα >.< και εγώ ήμουν 46 κιλά και έγινα 53 μέσα σε 3 μήνες :S 
η αλήθεια είναι πως έτρωγα τρομερά πολύ (υπερφαγίες)
Και θέλω να πάω πάλι στα έστω 48... =/ (ύψος 1,71)
Να κάνεις και γυμναστική βοηθάει στην αυτοπεποίθηση και στο χάσιμο κιλών.

----------


## mariafc

σταράκι τι έγινε κορίτσι μου όλα καλα?

----------


## STARAKI_ed

καλά είμαι μαρία μου..! ευχαριστώ πολύ :-) :-) έχω προγραμματίσει την διατροφή μου, χάνω όλο και πιο πολύ και σε λίγο καιρό θα πάω και πάλι εκεί που θέλω. δεν στερούμαι τίποτα και δεν ζυγίζομαι. έχω πει να ζυγιστώ ξανά μετά το τέλος του μαρτίου. δεν θα τρελαθώ κιόλας. αρκετά τράβηξα, φτάνει πια έλεος. :-) ελπίζω και εσύ να είσαι καλά. το αξίζουμε όλοι μας. φιλάκια πολλά.

----------


## ellso

> _Originally posted by joannamarina94_
> σε καταλαβαίνω !
> γυμναστική και δίαιτα >.< και εγώ ήμουν 46 κιλά και έγινα 53 μέσα σε 3 μήνες :S 
> η αλήθεια είναι πως έτρωγα τρομερά πολύ (υπερφαγίες)
> Και θέλω να πάω πάλι στα έστω 48... =/ (ύψος 1,71)
> Να κάνεις και γυμναστική βοηθάει στην αυτοπεποίθηση και στο χάσιμο κιλών.



Δε σου κόπηκε η περίοδος? Ρωτάω γιατί εμένα μου κόπηκε και αρνείται πεισματικά να ξανάρθει...

----------


## ellso

εννοώ στα 46 κιλά...

----------


## badgirl11

σταρακι μου στο αλλο θεμα διαβασα οτι παιρνεις καποια χαπια για τις κρισεις...που σε χορταινουν.
ο γιατρος ξερει για το θεμα με το βαρος σου κ οτι θελεις να χασεις? μηπως να το συζητουσες μαζι του και αυτο?
να ξερει τουλαχιστο οτι θες να αδυνατισεις ενω εχεις τετοιες αναλογιες...
τελικα τι εγινε με τα χαπια?

----------

